# It's Official... Paterno was a scum bag!



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2016)

Former Penn State coach Joe Paterno knew about Jerry Sandusky child sex charges since 1976..

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...dusky-abuse-charges-decades-article-1.2626840

Sorry Resica, but if even a small fraction or a .0000001 percent chance this is true, I hope Penn State burns!


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 6, 2016)

Yall need to watch Happy Valley on Netflix. As much as I liked him and at the time thought he was unfairly pursed and let go I have came to the conclusion that he knew about it for a longggggggg time. He was either being old school didn't want to believe it or he just didn't say anything for fear of repercussions. Doesn't matter now though as hes dead.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yall need to watch Happy Valley on Netflix. As much as I liked him and at the time thought he was unfairly pursed and let go I have came to the conclusion that he knew about it for a longggggggg time. He was either being old school didn't want to believe it or he just didn't say anything for fear of repercussions. Doesn't matter now though as hes dead.



Not sure I could stomach it..


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 6, 2016)

What weirded me out the most is that Sandusky had that childrens camp thing going on.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> What weirded me out the most is that Sandusky had that childrens camp thing going on.



You don't plant a food plot?


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 6, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You don't plant a food plot?



Just fish here


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just fish here



You use a light for night fishing?


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 6, 2016)

I don't night fish. But I see the comparison you're trying to make.


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 6, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't night fish. But I see the comparison you're trying to make.



Well, whatever you do to attract fish to your boat (if you use a boat).

I guess just sink a bunch of 10rc helmets to the bottom and let the stench drive the fish to the surface.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 6, 2016)

I generally don't use any kind of bait.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 7, 2016)

toyota you a gold ranger are something, kinda getting caught up in the details let it go. You 2 sounds like my kids


----------



## rhbama3 (May 7, 2016)

JoePa is gone and we'll never know EXACTLY what he knew. However, the inquiries that happened in the 70's, 80's, and 90's should have at least given him suspicion that something was dreadfully wrong with Sandusky.
 Maybe he was just trying to protect his legacy or didn't want to believe it was really happening, I don't know.
It was a sad ending to a storied career.


----------



## KyDawg (May 7, 2016)

His son Jay was on Finebaum yesterday saying all of this is untrue.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> His son Jay was on Finebaum yesterday saying all of this is untrue.



Of course he was...not Papa Joe.


----------



## Twiggbuster (May 8, 2016)

A man that won as many games ain't stupid or too old to know EVERYTHING goin on in and around his program.
Before he died he did a good job of acting dumb and ignorant.
HE KNEW Everything


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> His son Jay was on Finebaum yesterday saying all of this is untrue.




What else would his son say? Jay will have to live through this the rest of his life. He was able to soak up the good life for a while using the Paterno name. Now his entire future and the Paterno name will be tarnished as it should be.. 

I say they take away every win and erase him from every book!


----------



## riprap (May 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What else would his son say? Jay will have to live through this the rest of his life. He was able to soak up the good life for a while using the Paterno name. Now his entire future and the Paterno name will be tarnished as it should be..
> 
> I say they take away every win and erase him from every book!



Some bama fans will be mad. They want to be #1. Even if it is vacated wins.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2016)

If Paterno did not what was going on, then shame on him. That was his job. Not like it was a one time deal.


----------



## elfiii (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> His son Jay was on Finebaum yesterday saying all of this is untrue.



And I'm a rocket scientist who moonlights doing brain surgery in my carport on the weekends. Haven't lost a patient yet. I have crashed a few rocket ships though. Walked away without a scratch from every crash too and that's always nice.


----------



## riprap (May 9, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> If Paterno did not what was going on, then shame on him. That was his job. Not like it was a one time deal.



Hard for me to believe a man of his character and so many people stood up for that character at his memorial service, could have known. Pretty hard for him to tell his side of the story now. If it was brought to his attention, who would have given a second thought to that back then. Now days anything is possible.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 9, 2016)

He knew and Sandusky or someone involved had some serious dirt on Joe Pa.


----------



## lampern (May 10, 2016)

Sandusky was a major reason PSU was so successful.

No wonder 'JoePa' looked the other way


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 10, 2016)

riprap said:


> Hard for me to believe a man of his character and so many people stood up for that character at his memorial service, could have known. Pretty hard for him to tell his side of the story now. If it was brought to his attention, who would have given a second thought to that back then. Now days anything is possible.



You should believe it Rip! 



> The disclosure came as Penn State president Eric Barron decried newly revealed allegations that former football coach Joe Paterno was told in 1976 that Sandusky had sexually abused a child



http://espn.go.com/college-football...usky-accusers-cover-alleged-abuse-dating-1971


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 12, 2016)

If you guys want to see insanity personified, go to a college football website and read psu forums. They refuse to believe joepa knew anything. I've read some sites where the fans blamed the kids for their teams decline. It's unbelievable. I grew in Ohio,  even there back then, Joe was revered by everybody. As long as psu wasn't playing Tosu, people I know rooted for him.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yall need to watch Happy Valley on Netflix. As much as I liked him and at the time thought he was unfairly pursed and let go I have came to the conclusion that he knew about it for a longggggggg time. He was either being old school didn't want to believe it or he just didn't say anything for fear of repercussions. Doesn't matter now though as hes dead.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Jeffriesw (May 30, 2016)

Twiggbuster said:


> A man that won as many games ain't stupid or too old to know EVERYTHING goin on in and around his program.
> Before he died he did a good job of acting dumb and ignorant.
> HE KNEW Everything



X's 2


----------



## Mako22 (May 30, 2016)

I called him out as a jerk years ago, way before all this Sadusky stuff came out. Paterno was a classless jerk! Now compare him to Bobby Bowden....there is a real gentlemen!

GO NOLES!


----------

